# Poor Or No Sense Of Direction?



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Anyone else have this problem? One of the reasons other then SA for why I'm afraid to go anywhere...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Could get GPS. It's what all the kids have now. I only have MAP.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a real moron when it comes to directions! - I get lost really easy - I just can't picture how all the roads intersect (the big picture). When it comes to two things-math and directions I'm not much smarter than a tree frog.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

i don't like going anywhere i haven't driven to before regularly. i don't like that feeling of being unsure of my surroundings while i'm driving. if i go walking i don't care where i am, feels more like an adventure. but it's totally different when driving...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah. I'd get hopelessly lost in unfamiliar territory. I'm the type who won't deviate from the way I know even if another way might be shorter. Hell with that. I'm not getting my *** lost.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a terrible sense of direction and always have.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

My sense of direction is terrible. When each of my kids got to be 8-9 yrs old they started leading me back to the car in parking lots. Thrilling.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Similar to PickledNose I only like going the way I know and hate new areas I haven't been to. My sense of direction is probably ok but because my mind races a million miles an hr and I may be heavily anxious at the time im driving then I just become stupid!


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

My sense of direction is pretty bad. I'm working on it though. I've actually made some improvement.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Last night, I got lost for an hour in a town I've been living with my whole life. xD LOL oops. No sense of direction would be an understatement.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh yes, I definitely have that problem! It's really embarrassing too, because everyone else in my family has a great sense of direction. Sometimes I'll even ask them how to get somewhere and they'll think I'm joking because it's obvious to them.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I am so terrible w/ directions! I have to go somewhere a billion times before I remember how to get there. It's so embarassing. I really hate it when anybody asks me directions. I remember one time I was at a doctor's office and I left my sunglasses. I went back in to get them, and I couldn't find the way back out! Which is why I don't like to go to the bathroom in restaurants.


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош » (Dec 23, 2008)

LoneLioness said:


> Anyone else have this problem? *One of the reasons other then SA for why I'm afraid to go anywhere...*


Yes!!

My sense of direction is not just poor. It's more like non existent and I am not exaggerating. Its scary for me because I began to experience not only embarrassment, but also panic. I have to write the directions down everytime and I still get lost most times. No matter how many times I've been to a place, I can never seem to get it right.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, in Milwaukee it's pretty easy to tell if you've gone too far east since your car is in Lake Michigan.:lol


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Being forgetful or having a bad memory is a symptom of anxiety. We have too much going on in our heads to retain info.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## shychick2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, I need to use a GPS several times to remember a route as just don't recognise the route. Sometimes it is ambiguous which way to go and I look at the roadsigns and have no idea. 

The worst was being late for a job interview at a university. I got off the bus at the wrong stop as couldn't work out where I was on the bus map, then had 30-60 minutes to walk there in the rain and got lost on campus despite having a map. I nearly just went home but ended up phoning for directions from a street or so away as couldn't work out how to get to the road.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош »;1005664 said:


> Yes!!
> 
> My sense of direction is not just poor. It's more like non existent and I am not exaggerating. Its scary for me because I began to experience not only embarrassment, but also panic. I have to write the directions down everytime and I still get lost most times. No matter how many times I've been to a place, I can never seem to get it right.


I am the same way! I probably have the worst since of direction ever lol! My sisters apartment in NYC is close to a bakery. It's like a 2 minute walk away and I could not manage to find my way back :no. I can't drive for jack and I could be familiar with a place 10 years and probably still get lost.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have no sense of direction either. I recommend you get a GPS. They are the coolest thing ever! It has helped me 100 times in the short 3 months I have had it.


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош » (Dec 23, 2008)

Hellosunshine said:


> I am the same way! I probably have the worst since of direction ever lol! My sisters apartment in NYC is close to a bakery. *It's like a 2 minute walk away and I could not manage to find my way back* :no. *I can't drive for jack and I could be familiar with a place 10 years and probably still get lost.*


:teeth That is so funny and sounds like me lol.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup, I have a very bad sense of direction. Sometimes, I'll walk into a shop and forget which way I came in. It's worse when the atmosphere is all pell-mell (such as at a busy train station) because I panic and just do the first instinctive thing that jumps to mind.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm extreeeeeeemely bad with direction. It took me a LONG time to figure out how to navigate my neighborhood even. I still get confused. My sense of direction is terrible in all situations.


----------



## Jumplittlelisa (Jan 12, 2009)

I completely misread the thread title. I thought you were referring to having no direction in life and being poor as another thing coupled with your SA. But I do get very anxious when I have no clue where I'm going. I DO NOT drive downtown under any circumstances.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Get a GPS. It's well worth it. I would get lost in a parking lot if not for my GPS. I still worry sometimes that it's leading me in the wrong direction but it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

I can get lost anywhere. Like, I'll go to the doctors and after exiting the room I don't know how to get back to the waiting area. 

I have to drive somewhere at least 5 times before I have the path memorized.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm the type of person that will study Google maps for 30 minutes straight before I venture out and make the drive. And then I still get lost!:b


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm pretty famous for getting lost when I try to go somewhere. The problems seems to be that I simply don't pay attention to where I'm going and lose track of the direction I'm going.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Futures said:


> I'm the type of person that will study Google maps for 30 minutes straight before I venture out and make the drive. And then I still get lost!:b


ditto

Study google maps. Study mapbook. Get close to my destination. Check mapbook. Drive 500m. Check mapbook. Drive 500m. Check mapbook. Drive for a bit longer this time. Get lost. Study mapbook.....


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I often have to look down at my hands to remember which is left and which is right (seriously), but other than that, I've always been okay.  

However, when people ask me for directions, I am at a loss to explain in words how to get somewhere, though I could easily get there myself.


----------



## stuckathome (Apr 4, 2011)

I dont drive but I have a horrible sense of direction anywhere but in my house itself. I have to go everywhere with my mother and follow right behind her as I will get lost in stores, parking lots, streets, school...anywhere I go! And then I panic and get further confused and lost! I have no idea whats wrong with me...never been to a therapist even though I would love to go but I just find the world to be a huge maze and it is so frustrating!! I am limited to my house and outings with my mom. It is getting old at 19


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, same here. I couldn't find my way in a new city if I had a map, compass and a tour guide.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Am a loser when it comes to direction i live in san diego but if i tried venturing out to new places in my car without gps, i would probably end up in mexico!!

Viva mexico!!!!


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

When my SA is in full-swing, I feel as if I can't even get to class without getting lost. :/


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Absolutely! And living in the city where you're expected to have routes and subway systems embedded in your head when a tourist ask you, it makes me look like a moron. I hate admitting I've lived here my whole life.

Also terrifies me to death..but now im working on allowing myself to get lost and be ok with it. I shall learn my way home. :b


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I always got mountains to guide me when I'm at home. It's when I"m in the flat lands that I get lost. Freaks me out because I feel all exposed.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

RooBear said:


> im working on allowing myself to get lost and be ok with it. I shall learn my way home. :b


I agree. You can also find some sweet treasures, like a great little cafe, pub, or nature trails. I know I have.


----------

